# If I'm already using po...



## itlog

Hello everyone!

If I am already using po, can I finish up the sentence with mo?

For example:

Kumusta po ang pamilya mo?
Kumusta po ang bakasyon mo?

I feel like the 'mo' might cancel out the politeness of the 'po'. Thoughts?


----------



## zhonglin

Kamusta po ang pamilya mo?
Kamusta po ang bakasyon mo?

Your sentences are perfect, but it should be Kamusta rather than Kumusta


----------



## DotterKat

itlog said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> If I am already using po, can I finish up the sentence with mo?
> 
> For example:
> 
> Kumusta po ang pamilya mo?
> Kumusta po ang bakasyon mo?
> 
> I feel like the 'mo' might cancel out the politeness of the 'po'. Thoughts?




As with some other languages, English included, sometimes one resorts to using second or even third person plural pronouns to give a shade of formality, politeness or even some social distance between's onself and one's collocutor. The question raised is about politeness and in your sentences, this can be invoked by using second person plural genitive pronouns.

Kamusta / Kumusta po ang bakasyon _ninyo_?
Kamusta / Kumusta po ang pamilya _ninyo_?

This usage of _ninyo_, normally a second-person plural genitive pronoun, will hold correct even though you are addressing only one person. This one person would usually be older than you or occupies a social position higher than yours (your employer or teacher for instance). Here are some more examples in which plural pronouns are used as a mark of respect or social distance, even though the speaker is addressing only one person:

Ano po ang hinahanap _nila_?
Sino po ang gusto _ninyong_ makausap?
Ipagpaumanhin po _ninyo_ ako.
Sino po _sila_?

Take note however that each of the four sentences above can of course be used when addressing multiple people since nila, ninyo and sila are indeed plural pronouns. What we are discussing here is specifically the use of such plural pronouns in addressing one person to produce the nuance of respect, politeness or social distance.


----------



## epistolario

DotterKat said:


> Kamusta / Kumusta po ang bakasyon _ninyo_?
> Kamusta / Kumusta po ang pamilya _ninyo_?



I agree with everything that DotterKat has written, and that _kamusta_ and _kumusta_ are both acceptable. In fact, some Filipinos believe that _kumusta_ is more correct because it is based on the original Spanish _¿cómo está?_ _Kumusta_ later evolved into _kamusta_, but either one is fine.


----------

